# How much is that doggie in the window...



## jeffashman (Jun 5, 2021)

I couldn't pass up this cute little shot. I would have removed the screen, but unfortunately, the previous owner glued it in place, so this will have to do for now.


DoggieInWindow20210604 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 5, 2021)

I like the shot w/ screen in place and broken caulk. Has an urban street feel to it. Have you thought of upping the contrast w/ blacker blacks and whiter whites?


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 5, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> I like the shot w/ screen in place and broken caulk. Has an urban street feel to it. Have you thought of upping the contrast w/ blacker blacks and whiter whites?


Thanks! I'll give that a try.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 5, 2021)

Ok, here's an update of the original. Darker darks and lighter lights. Removes some of the schmutz from the window.


DoggieInWindow20210604b by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest4023 (Jun 5, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> I like the shot w/ screen in place and broken caulk. Has an urban street feel to it. Have you thought of upping the contrast w/ blacker blacks and whiter whites?


Oh my....this is one technique that seems so simple to do but I constantly fail miserably at it. So much so I delete my images in disgust. I was wondering if you don't mind sharing your techniques for this task. Maybe use the above image as the foundation to do so. If not, no problem. Usually, I attempt to do so in Post but if it can be done a better way my eyeballs will be stuck on your words.


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 5, 2021)

Here's a quick edit of a screenshot copy of your initial post, not the best original to start with. There's no correct answer but it's less gray overall than your 1st shot, and the puppy's clearer than your 2nd edit. I adjusted contrast, highlights, shadows and structure.
BTW, I really love this shot, the forlorn mood of being trapped inside, and the urban feel.

Urban Puppy


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 6, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> Here's a quick edit of a screenshot copy of your initial post, not the best original to start with. There's no correct answer but it's less gray overall than your 1st shot, and the puppy's clearer than your 2nd edit. I adjusted contrast, highlights, shadows and structure.
> BTW, I really love this shot, the forlorn mood of being trapped inside, and the urban feel.
> 
> Urban Puppy
> View attachment 244874


Thank you! I always save the raw images, so I can go back and do over and over again. Practice makes... better...


----------



## eastwest4023 (Jun 6, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Thank you! I always save the raw images, so I can go back and do over and over again. Practice makes... better...


I just want to know how did you get the doggie to pose for you  Is it ok to share? My cat, snickers, loves dogs for some reason. I just babysit my friend's dog for a week and they were like best buddies.





Taken with FujiFilm X-S10 - 55MM Fuji Lens


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 6, 2021)

eastwest4023 said:


> I just want to know how did you get the doggie to pose for you  Is it ok to share? My cat, snickers, loves dogs for some reason. I just babysit my friend's dog for a week and they were like best buddies.
> 
> I was outside working, and noticed that she would push up the blinds with her nose so that she could see what was going on outside. I sez to myself, self, ya gotta get that picture. Yes, you can share. Nice pic of the cat!


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 6, 2021)

I took a couple more pictures this morning. Lighting conditions are much different, with sunlight filtering through the trees. I worked on trying to get a balanced picture.
f/8 1/400 ISO 200 70mm


DoggieInWindow2021060601b by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

f/8 1/400 ISO 200 50mm


DoggieInWindow2021060602b by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 6, 2021)

so cute .. geez pull up the blinds for this fellow.. theres so much to see..


----------



## mjcmt (Jun 6, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> I took a couple more pictures this morning. Lighting conditions are much different, with sunlight filtering through the trees. I worked on trying to get a balanced picture.
> f/8 1/400 ISO 200 70mm
> 
> 
> ...


There is something magical about the initial photo you posted. The mood is perfect. I'd take the time in post editing to make a really good photo for your Flickr page.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 6, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> There is something magical about the initial photo you posted. The mood is perfect. I'd take the time in post editing to make a really good photo for your Flickr page.


Thank you! With the lake trail under water, I'll have time to work on that, and learn my LR and PS tools better.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 8, 2021)

I liked the first pic just fine. The dog appeared a little sad to me so the greyness was fitting. A different pic and I would've said to boost the whites & blacks and decrease the grey.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 8, 2021)

Here is the first one, with a little bit of tweaking of the s-curve. I think it came out well.


DoggieInWindow2021060402 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 8, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Here is the first one, with a little bit of tweaking of the s-curve. I think it came out well.
> 
> 
> DoggieInWindow2021060402 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


That looks good.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 8, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> That looks good.


Thanks!


----------

